# working for Etihad airways



## soni2926

Hi,
I have a interview coming up with Etihad airways, I'm currently living in the US, the job is going to be in Abu Dhabi. I just wanted to see if anyone works or knows someone who works with Etihad, what kind of place is it? Are the benefits and salary generally good?

I've been to Dubai 5-6 times, my wife is actually from there, we go almost every year or alternate year. So if everything works out we'll be relocating to Dubai or Abu Dhabi from the USA. One thing I've heard though is that passport matters a lot on the offer, I'm an Indian, but raised in the US since I was 5, now 32. US passport holder and educated worked only here, does any of that really matter there? One last question, my wife lived pretty much in Bur Dubai, never really went to Abu Dhabi except for the airport, if we end up living in Dubai to be close to her family, is it commutable to Abu Dhabi from Bur Dubai area?

Thank you.


----------



## zed_kid

Yes passport matters, but you have usa passport so that’ll be fine

Yes you can commute from bur Dubai. It’ll be rough though, I commute from downtown and it takes 1.5 hours each way, from bur Dubai would be even longer, probably 2 hours because traffic in that part of Dubai sucks


----------



## soni2926

Thank you for the response! That does sound like a long commute, i'm currently commuting about 1hr15mins each way, but that's by train. Guess if something works out we'll have to look in an area closer to Abu Dhabi.



zed_kid said:


> Yes passport matters, but you have usa passport so that’ll be fine
> 
> Yes you can commute from bur Dubai. It’ll be rough though, I commute from downtown and it takes 1.5 hours each way, from bur Dubai would be even longer, probably 2 hours because traffic in that part of Dubai sucks


----------



## earthworm88

Hi there!

If you are going to be an employee of Etihad Airways, you are "advised" to live in Abu Dhabi. A decree mandated that all government and semi-government bodies' employees must live in Abu Dhabi or lose their housing allowance if fail to do so. I think it gets trickier now too with the visa approval basing on attested Abu Dhabi tenancy contract? You should have this confirmed while you are here for the interview. 

If you are based at/near the airport, and get to choose your own accommodation, then Al Raha Beach (newer) or Al Raha Gardens would be the most convenient for getting to work or getting on E11 for Bur Dubai (~130km). During non-rush hours, it will take about 60-75 mins to Bur Dubai from ARB depending on how fast you drive. Personally I would live near work and visit the other emirates on weekends/day offs. 

As to your other question; yes, what passport matters, but so does your education and experience.  Good luck with your interview!


----------



## soni2926

Thank you for letting me know about the visa issue, will definitely ask about it if the interview moves to an offer, I don't we'll mind living in either place, just thought it might make the miss happy being near her family.



earthworm88 said:


> Hi there!
> 
> If you are going to be an employee of Etihad Airways, you are "advised" to live in Abu Dhabi. A decree mandated that all government and semi-government bodies' employees must live in Abu Dhabi or lose their housing allowance if fail to do so. I think it gets trickier now too with the visa approval basing on attested Abu Dhabi tenancy contract? You should have this confirmed while you are here for the interview.
> 
> If you are based at/near the airport, and get to choose your own accommodation, then Al Raha Beach (newer) or Al Raha Gardens would be the most convenient for getting to work or getting on E11 for Bur Dubai (~130km). During non-rush hours, it will take about 60-75 mins to Bur Dubai from ARB depending on how fast you drive. Personally I would live near work and visit the other emirates on weekends/day offs.
> 
> As to your other question; yes, what passport matters, but so does your education and experience.  Good luck with your interview!


----------



## fcjb1970

soni2926 said:


> Thank you for letting me know about the visa issue, will definitely ask about it if the interview moves to an offer, I don't we'll mind living in either place, just thought it might make the miss happy being near her family.


After being a 17 hour plane ride away, it might be good to keep at least a 90 minute buffer


----------



## soni2926

lol 


fcjb1970 said:


> After being a 17 hour plane ride away, it might be good to keep at least a 90 minute buffer


----------



## dacana

Hi Soni2926,

Which position you were interviewed and do you work in IT? I was also interviewed few days back with Etihad and that was my second interview. The third one might be in-person in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## varunjot

*Etihad airways*

You need to check the route to not get stuck in the traffic as well as the scorching heat of dubai. As well as talking of etihad airways i had friend who was working for etihad airways and all i know that the standards and benefits are good. and she was settled in Abu dhabi if that helps.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

Passport matters as much as you want passport to matter. If you have a plan for where you want to be in life and know how to get there, passport be damned. Check my profile for where my passport is from if you like.


----------

